# Need inspiration: What do I serve with roasted vegetables?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Tonight I'll be roasting potatoes, brussel sprouts and shallots. I'm wondering if I could make something else to serve them with. I don't really feel like meat... maybe a simple arugula salad? Anyone has ideas to share?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

FF, what else do you have in your larder? 

Yesterday I made a salad out of some roasted veggies that I had leftover and served it cold with warm lentil soup (also leftover that I found in the deep freeze) and fresh bread.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I do have lentils! That could be an idea. I have black beans, flageolet beans, rice, pasta (but don't really feel like rice or pasta either), couscous, all sorts of preserves... but anyway I need to go to the store for the veggies, so I could really get anything!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

easy-peasy lental stew with the veg?  a nice loaf of fresh bread or any other baked good?  what evers hot and fresh... yum.. I'm making myself hungry ... I have dinner made already, minestrone soup and pasta salad to night, my DH is working and it's ugly out... nothing sooths the soul like a nice warm bowl of something ...


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ended up only making the roasted veggies... I couldn't even be bothered making a salad! But the roasted veggies were wonderful, especially the potatoes and the shallots which were perfectly caramelized. The brussel sprouts were good too, but ... let's just say... a bit "too caramelized" (wink wink...)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

One of my favorite things to serve with roasted veggies is eggs.  Scrambled, fried, fritatta, all eggs are welcome!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oooooooo ... Frittata , now that sound wonderful


----------

